# do i have room for a husky?



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

i live in a small house, with a fairly small garden, and already have a dog (my dog is quite small - about knee height and gets on brilliantly with other dogs) and we take her on walks two to three times per day - usually three in summer because she hates the rain. they are fairly long walks - if there are no other freindly dogs in the park we go once around the field and once around a beautiful place i call 'the heath' which is about the size of a football pitch.if there is no one in the park we let our dog off lead for a run.(there are a few unfreindly dogs around, and because my dog is so freindly, as soon as she catches sight of another dog she's off to try to play with it.) i have always adored huskies, and have always been told that it would be cruel to keep one because i have a small house. i'm sure we can manage to squeeze another walk into our timetable:blush::blush::blush:

alopogies for the long post:blush:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i've got an inuit with an average sized house with an average sized garden. Both my two spend all day playing and tire themselves out; on more than one occasion they haven't wanted to go for a walk because they've played themselves to sleep.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

My Friend has a husky in quite a small house but takes him out for a minimum of 2 hours a day. So he tends to go to sleep when he is at home, but he is an older chap. 

I am sure it would be fine if it was walked alot and had some access to a garden.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I personally think that the size of house is irrelevant, no matter if you live in a 2 up 2 down or a mansion the dog will always want to be within 2 foot of you anyway.

I have never owned a husky but have been heavily involved in husky racing, so based on that experience I would say: My test would be if you got a bike and cycled 2 miles a night and could fit that into your schedule, then you could probably get a husky. 

I would *never* ever count on being able to exercise a Husky off lead, and many breeders will not sell to you unless you promise to not let them off lead except in 100% enclosed settings (think a shut up tennis court etc, most of which will not let a dog in) They were bred for generations to be released to free roam for months at the times of year unsuitable for them to work, that may have been 100s of years ago but it is still there. If they get the urge to run you will be thinking more than a few hours before they even thought of getting fed up, and by then they have little chance to know how to get back to you. 

Many people say they can let their huskies off, I had a friend who said this...until he let the dog off to head ahead of him down a quiet track to a beach one evening, the dog was spotted heading out to sea at the other end of the beach and was not seen again for 3 hours close to the beach again and wasnt on his lead again for over 6 hours! I question if not on an open beach where the dog could see him waiting on the shore if the dog would have ever managed to return, and a less fit dog would have likely drown. Up until then it had been a normal fairly 100% recall dog. Whenever people say their husky has never run away you should always add in your head "yet"

So yeah basically where you walk your other dog is not that relevant, The husky will no doubt enjoy the stroll on lead (wearing a doggy back pack can also help get the most from a walkies) but the "real" exercise for the dog after his bones have stopped growing also has to be accounted for, such as a racing scooter, or a good bike ride run.


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

would the same go for an alaskan malamute or would they be completely different?


----------



## sjl02 (May 31, 2010)

Yep!! Mals also 'should' not go off lead. same as kare said about huskies there are people that do!! mine never goes off lead, I do use a 50 ft tracking lead and even tho he's never more than 6ft away from me it's just not worth the risk!! both breeds also having strong hunting instinct and could easily endanger local wildlife if off lead.there's a lady that walks 2 huskies in field near me off lead and they've taking out rabbits/deer ect and she still won't keep them on a lead:devil:
Also I live in small 3 bed terrace and timber fits in just perfectly 3 walks a day and average size garden! My friend has a huskie & husky x in an upstairs 1bed flat with fields opposite and she has no probs!


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Have you looked at the Northern Inuits and especially the Tamaskans? Adding that touch of German shepherd has resulted on the whole in a breed far more suitable to being a pet. There are some beautiful longer coated ones (although breed standard wise undesirable I believe) and should not be overlooked.

However is worth saying I have met a small number of first cross shepherd/husky or Shepherd/malamute and all have had a unpleasant edgy quality to them, so I personally would not get one of these first crosses. Those breeding the Tamaskans and Inuits have worked hard for a reason and come a long way from these first crosses.


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a Husky for 1 week trial just to see if my mum and dad could cope as well as myself. My boyfriend didn't listen to my advice about not letting Huskies off their lead due to their instinct to run. Did he listen? No!! We spent the next hour chasing him round the park!! Silly boyfriend!! ^_^

As for space I live in a bungalow with 2 huge gardens, one at the front and back, and he pretty much tiered himself out running around in the garden and playing games


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Kare said:


> I personally think that the size of house is irrelevant, no matter if you live in a 2 up 2 down or a mansion the dog will always want to be within 2 foot of you anyway.
> 
> I have never owned a husky but have been heavily involved in husky racing, so based on that experience I would say: My test would be if you got a bike and cycled 2 miles a night and could fit that into your schedule, then you could probably get a husky.
> 
> ...


Completely agree.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

If you wanted a smaller version of a husky theres a breed called an alaskan klee kai which is a miniature alaskan husky

Alaskan Klee Kai


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG i have just found an amazing alaskan malamute....dream dog looks just like a wolf.....the price is a bit worrying but ii can handle it...but my parents ( i am a younger member of rfuk - 11 - but please dont be demeaning, the last forum that i revealed my age on treated me like i as three and said that i would not be responsible enough to handle the baby beardies and to freeze the dragon eggs...WRONG!)
my parents said that the house was way too small for another dog. my mum would love him but my dad does NOT want another dog. any tips please? i have promised to care for it myself, as i do with all of my pets.i also will soon have the money for it.

sorry, i do have very long posts


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

sorry but i'm a firm believer that everyone in the household needs to be on side in order to bring something like a malamute home. i may be you looking after it but your dad will have something to do with the dog, he'll have to if he's living in the same house. 

and if you hadn't revealed youe age, i'd have no idea you were only 11, your posts read a lot older than that.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

My advice would be to hang fire. It's not fair on your dad if he is not happy with the idea of another dog. Any additional dogs should only go into a house where they're wanted by everyone otherwise not only will there be tension in the environment, but it's also not fair on the dog either. 
I have a Malamute cross Husky, and while I by no means want to sound patronising or anything, they are generally not easy dogs. I don't know the exact size of your house but I do know that I've got a pretty big four bedroomed semi. It has two living rooms, a big kitchen, hall and a huge garden and even then I feel a bit smothered at times by Willit as he's such a big presence. Their fur can get everywhere (again, another thing that may not make your dad best pleased.) 

Also - and again I don't mean to sound overly negative, but you say you're 11 - will you be able to control, walk and exercise such a powerful dog? I'm 25 and struggle to walk Willit at times despite him being well-behaved and thoroughly trained. They are powerful, wilful and at times stubborn dogs so can't be taken lightly. 

Personally, in a situation like yours where not everyone is keen on a dog then I would stay clear of getting any breed, let alone a breed like a husky or malamute which I believe is certainly no easy ride.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

evileye said:


> OMG i have just found an amazing alaskan malamute....dream dog looks just like a wolf.....the price is a bit worrying but ii can handle it...


Not being demeaning just realistic - you would not be physically strong enough to handle a Malamute YET - in time you will probably make a fabulous owner of this lovely breed.

Why not start to learn as much as you can about them now - and then when the time IS right you will be all set to have one


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

train your dog, walk and excercise it outdoors and you'll have room.

the size of the home/den makes no matter... as long as you excercise those types of breeds...

i live in a mobile home/trailer and have two dogs.. a fifi dog and a bigger dog...

they need exercise... and any sizeable dog MUST be well trained...










mine's half husky... half doberman... she does fine... well mannered and trained well.
but they have that energy...


----------



## NellyNell (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely agree with the fact that it doesn't matter how big your house is, it is all about how much time and effort you are willing to put in. My sister has a dalmation and she didn't realise how much time and effort he needed. If he hasn't been walked he becomes hyperactive as soon as he is with some one. I know that a dalmation is nothing like a husky but they need just as much attention. 
Make sure that they have something to do or to play with as if left alone they sometimes have a tendancy to wreck the house as they are a highly inteligent animal. 

Hope this helps 

Helen


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree in some respects but, believe me, if you're in a position (which I believe the majority of 11-year-olds would be) whereby you're not really able to fully exercise a dog like a husky or malamute (not necessarily through any fault of your own but down to the fundamental size and power of the breed in question) then having a small house in which the animal resides is only going to make things just that bit more difficult.

Like I said earlier in the thread - I have Willit, a husky cross mal'. He's nearly 2 years old and while he enriches my life in so many ways and I couldn't imagine not having him, it is really, really hard work. I am lucky enough to work from home. My partner and I exercise him every day - my partner is in his mid-twenties and an incredibly fit person who is able to take him running and trekking. We're fortunate enough to live in an area that has loads of beaches, open spaces and hills for us to exercise him. Willit's been to training classes since he was a pup', he's had loads of lead work and socialisation and still, irrespective of how well he's been raised, he is a massive, massive responsibility and I don't dare to imagine how much harder it would be if he was living in an environment where not only was the space limited (believe me, when it comes to them shedding their coat, it's horrendous!) but also there were people in the house that didn't want him (i.e. the OP's father) then it's just asking for trouble.

Please, without meaning to sound patronising, but in complete layman's terms - it doesn't sound like you're in any position to be considering a dog as demanding and hard-work as a husky or malamute. They're a massive commitment and effort for the easiest of environments (i.e. older adults with the space, time, and ability to exercise them) let alone someone with little experience who has a father who does not want another dog, let alone a breed which is notoriously difficult to train. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

I live in a 3 bedroom terest house, with only a small 'yard' instead of a garden. I have the two dogs listed in my signiture and they fit fine


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

*I think the thread should be re-named. It's not just about the SIZE of the house, as the OP has continued with his/her posts, it's been made very clear that there are other issues to consider, such as the fact that their father does not want another dog and that the OP is 11-years-old and, therefore, inevitably going to find it incredibly hard to take on sole responsibility of a dog as demanding and powerful as a husky/malamute! *


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

pippainnit said:


> *I think the thread should be re-named. It's not just about the SIZE of the house, as the OP has continued with his/her posts, it's been made very clear that there are other issues to consider, such as the fact that their father does not want another dog and that the OP is 11-years-old and, therefore, inevitably going to find it incredibly hard to take on sole responsibility of a dog as demanding and powerful as a husky/malamute! *


If a household is to get a dog then it should be the entire household that agrees to it.

I didn't see the parts you mentioned. But a 11 child would not be able to fully care for any dog on their own. What about walking the dog? Are they going to be willing to walk the dog after a day at school, in any weather? And as already stated, this is a powerful dog.

Also is it fair for the dog to live in a house when there is a person living there who does not want the dog?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Im sorry I have to agree, yes you are very intelligent and I am sure more than able to care for any dog, but aged 11 you do not have the physical strength for a sled dog breed. 

Whilst noone should be thinking that they can physically control any dog, as that is not real control, physically stopping a dog should be the very last line of defense, they should respond to voice and much more subtle physical cues, but you simply would not have this line of defense whilst teaching the rest.

At least you get to have dogs at home, I grew up and was over 20 before I could own my first dog and my parents would not have one, but then that is also the reason I have as much experience as I do, as I took every opportunity to be around every dog activity I could, from shoots to dog sled racing, from normal dog training, to problem dogs in rescue.

Also what about your education and maybe going away to uni or college? You do seem intelligent, I really hope you wait and get a dog after taking every opportunity to go to college or university, take a gap year, even to Canada to see dogs sled in the snow, then one day you can have a whole pack of sled dogs.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

kelsey7692 said:


> If a household is to get a dog then it should be the entire household that agrees to it.
> 
> I didn't see the parts you mentioned. But a 11 child would not be able to fully care for any dog on their own. What about walking the dog? Are they going to be willing to walk the dog after a day at school, in any weather? And as already stated, this is a powerful dog.
> 
> Also is it fair for the dog to live in a house when there is a person living there who does not want the dog?


Yep, I agree entirely. Like I said previously in the thread, my husky/mal cross weighs nearly 50 kilos. My boyfriend weighs 80 kilos and even then he struggles to handle him. Despite Willit being generally very good on his lead and having had loads of training since a pup, he's still an incredibly wilful and powerful dog, and I cannot imagine _any_ 11-year-old being able to control a dog like that. It's a potentially dangerous situation. 

(Didn't mean for my previous post to be in bold by the way! in case it looked like I was shouting!) 

When I got Willit, I knew that I was in the right situation to do so. I'm fortunate to work from home. I am in a secure financial and employment position to be able to know that (touch wood!) for the foreseeable future I will be able to balance my workloads with caring for him. I am lucky to live in a decent sized house with a good garden so that, in the unlikely event, that I'm unable to walk him one day due to being ill, or whatever, he doesn't have to suffer in a small space and instead still has the run of two large gardens. Another essential issue being the fact that my partner completely wanted Willit too. 

I don't mean to sound overly negative but from what I've read in this thread about the OP's situation, it couldn't sound less suitable for another dog, let alone a breed like a husky or malamute.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry mate but I completely agree with the above couple of posts. I have a 6 month old Alaskan Malamute and I'm 15. I'm not the sole carer for her but I'm the trainer/walker and my mother looks after her whilst i'm at college. At only 6 months old mine tests the boundries like no other dog I've been around. Take walking for example; If she sees another dog/person she'll run and take a lot of strength to restrain your dog untill she is fully trained. 'I'll just let her off the lead!' No way in the world would I let mine off, I don't trust her enough. She would run at people and possibly hurt local wildlife. As house dogs though she has had no problems, she has never missed the newspaper for toilet.


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

We have 2 Huskies, they are not an easy breed, stubborn, clever, stubborn, ignorant, stubborn, will run when they can, stubborn, very loving, stubborn, and have a very high prey drive, oh and did i mention that they are stubborn.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No offence meant, but I would not sell one of my Chihuahua puppies to the care of a 16 year old, let alone a larger breed to the care of an 11 year old!


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

to be fair you have to respect your parents wish's at end of day their house their rules. not fair to bring an animal into a home where it's not wanted and think the law is either 16-18 to buy an animal..... might be 16 but some say 18 to keep in mind cost of care/vets etc.
but like afew other people have said you are 11 this gives you years to read up on the breed and to gain some experiance working with dogs, be it handling, care anything dog related. so that when the time comes when your able to have a dog or another dog your ready and prepared.
so yeah it's a no now but it's not like it's a no forever.

also (this isn't aimed at the op) but has anyone else noticed an increase in the sudden popularity of huskies, malamutes type dogs?
only saying this because i feel like i'm seeing alot of them around now and when i read and hear from a mate the type of dog they are well most of which has already been said in this thread, it just slighty worring you know.
has anyone else noticed that?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

DarkCarmen said:


> also (this isn't aimed at the op) but has anyone else noticed an increase in the sudden popularity of huskies, malamutes type dogs?
> only saying this because i feel like i'm seeing alot of them around now and when i read and hear from a mate the type of dog they are well most of which has already been said in this thread, it just slighty worring you know.
> has anyone else noticed that?


Yeah I have. I sad thing is that a lot of people are probably getting them without researching the breed and are getting them for the wrong reasons 'cos they are cute'

Probably means that we're gonna be seeing an awful lot of them in rescues :|


----------



## DarkCarmen (May 17, 2009)

damn............ really hoped i was wrong
yeah i can imagine it's the cute as a pup ideal but they soon grow up.
my friend told me of 2 incidents she witnessed with husky's one was a bloke walking a young pup which hadn't even had it's vac's which he didn't seem bothered about then tryed to lie saying he wasn't walking it even though it was on a lead and was later seen walking it. another was a woman who had a young husky but it's lead was looped around handle of the pram, i can only imagine that if it saw something and tryed to run it would either take pram with it or knock it over.
just what the over full rescues need


----------



## sss_180 (Jan 29, 2010)

Nobody has mentioned the cost of keeping one of these breeds. I imagin being a large breed dog, and a dog which requires alot of exercise, it will also require a high quality feed - and alot of it!

You maybe the one who "walks and looks after" but im guessing your dad is going to be the one paying for food and vaccinations etc.

Also like everyone else says, without wanting to offend, im a 26 year old female, and i would never class myself strong enough to handle a large breed dog in a sticky situation.


There is a couple up the road from me and I see them walk their husky in the mornings - the husband and wife both walk it on a double lead - i.e one either side of the husky, with a lead each. And when that dog see's a cat MY GOD they struggle to hold it. They literally have to anchor themselves to the spot and hold on for dear life.

Im guessing it was the wifes' idea to get the dog and now its a full time job of walking it which includes the husband...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I've seen an increase, although maybe because I have one so you spot them a lot easier. People do make the breed sound like tough work, and they are, but SO rewarding! Seeing my huuge pup curled asleep in the cat basket with my tiny rescue kitty makes it so worth it!


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

sss_180 said:


> Nobody has mentioned the cost of keeping one of these breeds. I imagin being a large breed dog, and a dog which requires alot of exercise, it will also require a high quality feed - and alot of it!
> 
> You maybe the one who "walks and looks after" but im guessing your dad is going to be the one paying for food and vaccinations etc.
> 
> ...


Actually, both Huskies and Mals are very cheap to feed in comparison to other breeds of similar size. They were bred to live off very little sustenance. 

But back to the OP I have 2 Huskies and 2 Huskamutes as well as having bred in the past.....no 11 year old can manage even a small husky and any good breeder would not allow a pup to be homed in a house where it is likely that a young boy would be looking after them. No disrespect f course, just being realistic.

They are worth the wait though, I promise


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Actually, both Huskies and Mals are very cheap to feed in comparison to other breeds of similar size. They were bred to live off very little sustenance.
> 
> But back to the OP I have 2 Huskies and 2 Huskamutes as well as having bred in the past.....no 11 year old can manage even a small husky and any good breeder would not allow a pup to be homed in a house where it is likely that a young boy would be looking after them. No disrespect f course, just being realistic.
> 
> They are worth the wait though, I promise


im a girl actually and i am responsible enough to have bred and sold 14 healthy baby beardies. and i am quite strong for my age....enough to beat up a horrible boy who bullied me at my old school anyway:blush::blush::blush:...and if im not strong enough, i can always get a halti on him/her until i am strong enough. and the only reason my parents object is because they say that the house is too small.:blush:

and i woiuld walk in any weather - rain, hail, sleet or snow, in all seasons.


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

my husky is always on a halti, he weighs 6 stone, luckily i weigh 15. if he sees a deer in the field ive a job to hold him back straight away, normally hes fantastis on the lead but you cant train them against their natural instincts, id hate to think what would happen if i was an 11 year old girl


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

The problem isn't _why_ your parents object, but the fact that they do. As they will be solely responsible (a child cannot be held responsible) for the dog, it is their choice as to whether they get one and what they think is suitable.

You have plenty of time in your life to get as many dogs as you like, once you're a grown up and in your own home.

Respect your parents, and you never know, they might come round to the idea if you show more responsibility as you grow up. There's no rush!


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

Why not take the oppotunity now to do all the reseach you can, join forums, and maybe see if theres any local husky owners willing to let you pick their brains and go walking with them, at the end of the day you dont not contribute to your family financially so until your old enough to go it alone you must resoect your parents decision, the most heartbreaking thing would be to grind your parents down till they give in get you a sibe only to have to rehome it if they/you cannot cope, plus you may wish to go away to college or university (sp), what will happen then? Your only young yet and a lot of things will change.
when your settled and independant and can personally commit to a 12-15yr relationship that you will have with your husky then go for it if its still the right breed for you and your lifestyle.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

evileye said:


> im a girl actually and i am responsible enough to have bred and sold 14 healthy baby beardies. and i am quite strong for my age....enough to beat up a horrible boy who bullied me at my old school anyway:blush::blush::blush:...and if im not strong enough, i can always get a halti on him/her until i am strong enough. and the only reason my parents object is because they say that the house is too small.:blush:
> 
> and i woiuld walk in any weather - rain, hail, sleet or snow, in all seasons.


Listen, you may well _think_ you're strong enough and that there are things out there like haltis to help you, but you're speaking from a complete lack of experience and are simply going by what you think you know.

I am telling you from direct experience. I am a husky owner. I am also 25-years-old and have the direct support of a 'very strong' partner who helps me walk Willit every single day. I guarantee you that despite the availability of things like haltis, or whatever, huskies and malamutes are incredibly strong dogs and I very much doubt that you would have the ability to control such a wilful, determined and STUBBORN breed. This is no attack on your character whatsoever as there are very few people who can wholly control breeds like this, which is why you see so many of them being bought as pups and then going into shelters or being sold on because not many people can cope.

You have asked on this thread for advice as to whether your situation could support a husky/mal - or even any other dog for that matter.

The majority of opinions voiced on here clearly state that you can't. Your father doesn't want another dog. You've said that there are doubts about the suitability of the size of the house, and above all else you're only 11 years old and while I don't mean to be patronising, there is a big difference between being able to successfully breed bearded dragons (although I applaud you for caring about this) and committing to potentially 12-15 years of dog ownership.

As other people have said - aren't you in school? Who will look after the dog when you're in lessons? What about if and when you leave school and go to college or uni'? or have to work full time? These are things you _have_ to think about as while you may think that in terms of your personal commitment that you're ready to take on this responsibility, unfortunately it comes down to a lot more than that. 

Please, take the advice of the people on here - a lot of whom (like myself) have direct experience of the breed. Don't get me wrong, they're amazing creatures but I would advise ANYONE, regardless of age, to really, really think carefully about owning one, and that's those that have the ideal home and family life to begin with, let alone if you're living with your parents and still a child yourself.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i don't see there is a problem in keeping a husky in a small house.

i own a large long coat male 45kg german shepherd in a small house 2 up 2 down with medium garden.
he gets 2 walks a day an hour each time.
the rest of the day he is asleep either on the sofa wiv me or in the small hallway or by the patio doors.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

I think the issue isn't the house size as such, as it is the fact that the OP is 11 - and therefore, I assume, not in the house for the majority of the day and as a result would have to leave the dog in the care of her parents. Her father said he doesn't want another dog (according to a post previously in the thread.) 

And I agree with you that, in general, the house size doesn't matter, but that's dependent on how much exercise the dog gets. As I've said numerous times in the thread, despite all of the OP's good intentions, I very much dispute that she would be able to walk a dog like a husky or a malamute on her own. Like I said, I'm 25 and I struggle. My OH struggles - lots of people struggle to do this, let alone a child.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Your German Shepherd is beautiful, by the way!


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

pippainnit said:


> Your German Shepherd is beautiful, by the way!


thank you :blush:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm 6ft, 15yo and have trouble stopping my 6month old Mal!


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

sss_180 said:


> Nobody has mentioned the cost of keeping one of these breeds. I imagin being a large breed dog, and a dog which requires alot of exercise, it will also require a high quality feed - and alot of it!
> 
> you would be surprised at how little food they actually need, good quality diet yes but large amounts no.


----------



## steveandval (Aug 19, 2008)

evileye said:


> i live in a small house, with a fairly small garden, and already have a dog (my dog is quite small - about knee height and gets on brilliantly with other dogs) and we take her on walks two to three times per day - usually three in summer because she hates the rain. they are fairly long walks - if there are no other freindly dogs in the park we go once around the field and once around a beautiful place i call 'the heath' which is about the size of a football pitch.if there is no one in the park we let our dog off lead for a run.(there are a few unfreindly dogs around, and because my dog is so freindly, as soon as she catches sight of another dog she's off to try to play with it.) i have always adored huskies, and have always been told that it would be cruel to keep one because i have a small house. i'm sure we can manage to squeeze another walk into our timetable:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> alopogies for the long post:blush:


we have plenty of members in your area, join the forum and get to one of the meets, i am sure someone will be able to help you and show you just how hard they can be to handle, hang in there and get to really know the breed, as others have said it will be worth the wait.

Husky Owners - Siberian Husky Forum


----------



## lorrainem (Sep 19, 2010)

*hi*

as long as u take the dog out for at leat 3-5 hours a day nice and easy u ant have a proplem my friend lives in a flat and has to male great danes


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Sorry but 3-5 hours a day is complete rubbish lol.....it's not the length and time of exercise it's the intensity they need.

If you can do at least 2 shorter 20-30 minute walks a day coupled with at least 30 minutes high energy (running, cycling, mushing) then most huskies will be happy


----------

